# Zika Virus



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, this isn't a fatal disease but it is gaining traction at the Olympics approaches in Brazil.

Apparetly it will effect the Southern US, not so much the North or Canada.

There is lots of info on it. It is like Dengue fever but it also causes birth defects.

Here's what it will take to stop the Zika virus - Vox


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just get back? And miss the other post about it?

Did you miss the part that it's sexually transmitted also. Did you see that a infected 'skeeter can infect as many people as it bites?

Sooo, some liberal Canucks can head down RIO way, screw some natives and bring it up to the Great White North,No ?

You have 'skeeters and hookers there?:joyous:


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Zika is actually a very scary virus because it strikes us at the worst place: Our children. No one wants to have a small-headed baby. People in florida and the southern states should worry about this thing. If you have standing water then you can play host to Zika laden mosquitos. 

Very scary. Scary enough that the President of Bolivia told the women in that country to not get pregnant until further notice.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

-double post


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

neonoah said:


> This is a pdf, I just post the title in case people had doubts about the congenital transfer or think it's "No big deal":
> 
> Notes from the Field: Evidence of Zika Virus Infection in Brain and Placental Tissues from Two Congenitally Infected Newborns and Two Fetal Losses - Brazil, 2015
> Roosecelis Brasil Martines, MD, PhD; Julu Bhatnagar, PhD; M. Kelly Keating, DVM; et al.
> ...


I wouldn't have posted it if I didn't think it was notable.

Never said it wasn't able to be communicable.

None the less when comparing the number of birth defects to 1 in 33 being born with a defect in the US, this being like what 1 in 1000 or more chance of microecephaly, while it does show a link is not this magic bullet to getting a baby with a birth defect, it just very slightly increases those odds. There are millions of people that have got Zika but only thousands of clearly linked defective babies. This a lower rate than the US national average for birth defects. Now it is a VERY serous birth defect though.

Definite reason for concern for people who are looking to have children or religious and sexually active.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Another crisis that will be exploited for political gain!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Just get back? And miss the other post about it?
> 
> Did you miss the part that it's sexually transmitted also. Did you see that a infected 'skeeter can infect as many people as it bites?
> 
> ...


Hell yes we have skeeters and hookers up here! Tell your friends and come on up! Our dollar is low against the greenback so it's like getting two for one with the hookers, and the skeeters a free but they are as big as humming birds so you may want to pace yourselves.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Double tap


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Triple tap


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It seems like the Vatican has taken the first step towards population control...

Pope Francis OKs use of birth control in Zika-affected regions - World - CBC News

Not abortion though, but it is advocating for birth control use in Zika effected areas.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

The Cafeteria Catholics have taken control of the Papacy. First Aliens are approved, now contraceptives. Once again the CHURCH is under Spanish influence, at least we aren't looking at the Inquisition this time. :lol:


----------

